# In car computer!



## Hazieview (Oct 20, 2004)

I can't get it out of my head why people spend all that money on crap like a badass CD player, flip screen dvd player and all that!

http://www.gnetcanada.com/vehiclepc-aurora.htm

Wouldn't something like an in car computer WITH a touch screen eliminate the headache of buying all that other stuff. I mean you end up spend like the same amount of money. If you get one of these in car computer they have touch screen monintors. I was thinking one would look nice in the steering wheel. You can also get an adapter which allows you to run 4 monitors off of it. So you can have a CD/DVD player/burner with a touch screen along with 4 other 15 flat screen monitors in your car. Good deal or not? What is your opinion on the Car PC? I was thinking a laptop would do the same thing but I'm not sure.

Give your input!


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

Nice PC, What the price on it?


----------



## Hazieview (Oct 20, 2004)

click on pricing and ordering. I think that one is like $1499


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

so long as it uses flash memory, its worth it, but if its a standard hard drive, stay far away from it, vibration from driving down the road, or a high power stereo system will screw up a standard hd, flash memory is the way to go in the car, and no, laptops don't have a falsh memory hard drive.


----------



## Stealth (Jun 7, 2003)

you could make it work with special hard drives and hard drive anti-shock cases


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Stealth_@Feb 27 2005, 03:52 PM
> *you could make it work with special hard drives and hard drive anti-shock cases
> [snapback]2784178[/snapback]​*


yea but your gonna end up spending the same amount buying and getting those cases, as it would to just buy flash memory, and it would be alot easier to install flash memory.


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

Or you could do what I already did a year ago and use normal computer components.


----------



## gwritin (Feb 28, 2005)

how would you go about hooking your regular computer up to ur amps/sub/ etc...
also could u get mutliple screens with a regular computer?
that computer in the orginal post only has a 20 gig harddrive...
also would the loading time for the compter/songs/movies be slower than normally?


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gwritin_@Feb 27 2005, 08:04 PM
> *how would you go about hooking your regular computer up to ur amps/sub/ etc...
> also could u get mutliple screens with a regular computer?
> that computer in the orginal post only has a 20 gig harddrive...
> ...


you would do it by hooking up to either the aux, or tying in through the cd changer audio inputs of a hu, doing it to a stock hu isnt possible, unless it has a tape player.


----------



## bigsexy408 (Jul 4, 2003)

the new windows media center would work it gots tv outputs. and a bunch of features like tivo


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigsexy408_@Feb 27 2005, 08:47 PM
> *the new windows media center would work it gots tv outputs. and a bunch of features like tivo
> [snapback]2785597[/snapback]​*


exactly how does a tv out help when hooking it up to amps in a car?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Feb 27 2005, 11:27 PM
> *exactly how does a tv out help when hooking it up to amps in a car?
> [snapback]2786000[/snapback]​*


when you install a screen in your amp maybe?? they got em everywhere else, so why not!!


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Feb 27 2005, 10:42 PM
> *when you install a screen in your amp maybe?? they got em everywhere else, so why not!!
> [snapback]2786085[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lbx2g (Feb 17, 2004)

well first off the install of that is kinda tidous. second the preamp are not great ( yeah yeah i kno theymake preamp booster). Third I would have to have some hands on experince with before I go and spend tha much money.


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

I could do anything you wanted to do with that. Any number of screens, load everything fast, whatever. That's because I know computers very extensively. I don't recommend getting that far into it without knowing computers inside and out.


----------



## Stealth (Jun 7, 2003)

you could very easily use a desktop computer... although if you were to do that, i'd use a clean install, that way you're less likely to get errors later on down the line. 

also, for TV-outs, one method would be to buy a $40.00 radeon 9200, and there you have TV-outs


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Stealth_@Feb 28 2005, 08:22 AM
> *you could very easily use a desktop computer...  although if you were to do that, i'd use a clean install, that way you're less likely to get errors later on down the line.
> 
> also, for TV-outs, one method would be to buy a $40.00 radeon 9200, and there you have TV-outs
> [snapback]2787419[/snapback]​*


i've seen the graphics from that card, no where near the best for your money, and i have yet to see the radeon 9200 going for 40 bux, if your gonna go the route of getting a desktop computer, which will have errors like any other computer, make sure you put a "suspension" on it, to protect it from shock's and crap, as for the graphics card, get the 9200 if you can find it for 40 bux, but if your looking for some extreme quality for a decent price, get the radeon 9550, well worth its 130 bux that it costs.


----------



## Stealth (Jun 7, 2003)

"extreme quality"? dude... this is going in a freaking car... not a gaming computer. people aren't going to be playing Half life 2 and doom 3 on these computers, and they don't care if they can't run at 2092x resolution  shoot.

as far as the price on the radeon 9200... i bought one a few months ago, i paid about $45 shipped. i guess i should've stated that when i said "$40.00" i didn't mean at Best Buy or circuit city or any retail store. usually when i quote a price it's what you can get the product for on Ebay 

and here are some 9200s for under $40.00 on Ebay
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...5168499547&rd=1
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...5168467526&rd=1
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...5168722727&rd=1
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...5170551506&rd=1
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...5170772627&rd=1
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...5170030110&rd=1
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...5169461453&rd=1
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...5168684929&rd=1
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...5170174266&rd=1
and those are just the auctions ending in the next 24 hours. 

in reality, if all you're going to be running from your "car computer" is maybe a DVD now and then, a playlist, etc. you don't need a 128MB video card. there's plenty of video cards with 8 MB, 32MB, etc. that have TV-Outs, i just mentioned the 9200 because i use that card solely for TVout in one of my computers...

thought i'd also mention, the only thing you'd really need suspension for would be the hard drive, and any other peripheral drives you have (ex: DVD-ROM drive, etc.). other than that, the hard drive's the only part with a moving component (fans don't count) that could be damaged


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

figures, ebay, did you get a warranty with that? if so, i know where i'm gonna get an account.


----------



## lbx2g (Feb 17, 2004)

it is ebay of course he did not get warranty, even if he did then it will be next to impossible for him to get it serviced.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

Why would you bother to warranty a 40 dollar video card in the first place?
Order it, it works, good, if it doesn't, big deal, its 40 whole dollars...
If 40 dollars will break you, you have no business owning a computer, 
much less putting a computer in your vehicle...


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Mar 2 2005, 09:04 PM
> *Why would you bother to warranty a 40 dollar video card in the first place?
> Order it, it works, good, if it doesn't, big deal, its 40 whole dollars...
> If 40 dollars will break you, you have no business owning a computer,
> ...


which is why i'm not doing that, unless its a laptop.


----------



## Stealth (Jun 7, 2003)

you know sometimes you've just got to take the risk.

you COULD buy the card for $80 somewhere else with a warranty, but then again for half the price you could get it without the warranty. and then you have to think: how often does a video card break? not too often. if it breaks, just think that you saved yourself $40 in the first place: that's your warranty.

sometimes you have to bite the bullet and not live life by the 3-year-manufacturer's warranty


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Stealth_@Mar 3 2005, 08:43 AM
> *you know sometimes you've just got to take the risk.
> 
> you COULD buy the card for $80 somewhere else with a warranty, but then again for half the price you could get it without the warranty.  and then you have to think:  how often does a video card break?  not too often.  if it breaks, just think that you saved yourself $40 in the first place:  that's your warranty.
> ...


Exactly my point...


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Mar 3 2005, 11:27 AM
> *Exactly my point...
> [snapback]2803175[/snapback]​*


a very good point...


----------



## Hazieview (Oct 20, 2004)

I was thinking about getting a laptop and just hooking up several flat screen monitors to it. The make a device that allows you to hook up to 4 screens to one computer. Some say the shock effect will mess up your laptop. Do you think the laptop would even get messed up if it was mounted in the dash?

I would like a regular computer in my car however I need a computer that runs off of a battery/charger source. So that when I get out of the car the computer can stay on as long as the battery keeps the computer powered and then when I get back in the car the cigarrett lighter will charge the battery back up.

Basically I just need a computer with:

BADASS soundcard that you can run car speakers, amp, subs, etc.
CD/DVD burner
Has battery power source
and it has to be compatible with a device that allows me to run 4 more screens.

If anyone can help me with the computer idea please IM me or email me. Any help would be greatly appreciated! Thanks again!


----------



## shredder130 (Jun 26, 2003)

welcome to 1999.....


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hazieview_@Mar 3 2005, 11:45 PM
> *I was thinking about getting a laptop and just hooking up several flat screen monitors to it.  The make a device that allows you to hook up to 4 screens to one computer.  Some say the shock effect will mess up your laptop.  Do you think the laptop would even get messed up if it was mounted in the dash?
> 
> I would like a regular computer in my car however I need a computer that runs off of a battery/charger source.  So that when I get out of the car the computer can stay on as long as the battery keeps the computer powered and then when I get back in the car the cigarrett lighter will charge the battery back up.
> ...


Have you read this thread?
There is SOME useful information in it...
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...43811
But, it got locked for a reason, I wouldn't try to get it started again...
Just some friendly advise...


On a side note, I personally don't recommend using a laptop in a permanent car install, 
when you can do a desktop tower for half the price and it will be TOTALLY upgradable...


----------



## Stealth (Jun 7, 2003)

^^^ agreed...

and: you want to run the computer all the time? like, even overnight?


----------



## Hazieview (Oct 20, 2004)

I want to run the computer at all times UNTIL I TURN IT OFF. Say for instance I wanted to run into the store but had to cut my car off to put gas. Well then I would have to wait for my computer to shutdown, turn it off, get gas, turn the computer back on, let it reboot, etc etc etc.

I would rather just get out of my car put gas and let the computer stay on because of a battery power source. Then I wouldn't have to worry about startup/shutdown times when I had a quick stop to make.


----------



## Hazieview (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Mar 3 2005, 09:51 PM
> *Have you read this thread?
> There is SOME useful information in it...
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=143811*http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=143811




I have read that topic through and through :biggrin:
In fact I STARTED that thread!


----------



## Stealth (Jun 7, 2003)

yeah, in that case, you'd need not only a very good cooling system (cars get hot when they're standing out in the open for long periods of time) but also an additional power supply. get a second battery, and keep it dedicated to the computer


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Stealth_@Mar 4 2005, 08:22 AM
> *yeah, in that case, you'd need not only a very good cooling system (cars get hot when they're standing out in the open for long periods of time) but also an additional power supply.  get a second battery, and keep it dedicated to the computer
> [snapback]2807620[/snapback]​*


all he'd need to do is upgrade the radiator, and thats only if he lives in a hot area, and plans on running the car all day, but then i'd like to have his paycheck, have any of you not looked at gas prices lately?


----------



## Hazieview (Oct 20, 2004)

Guys try and use a little since. I would turn off my car when I get gas but i want the computer to stay on. I guess I have to break it into steps. I want a computer that stays ON when I turn OFF MY CAR to put gas so that I do not have to wait on startup/shutdown times. better?

In this case I guess I would just have to hook up a total seperate battery just for the computer, screens, subs, amp, etc. Does anyone know where to get directions on how to hook up a seperate battery like in the trunk? How would the battery stay charged? Thanks for the replies if anyone is computer smart please let me know because I need help with this project. Thanks again.


----------



## Stealth (Jun 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hazieview_@Mar 4 2005, 12:29 PM
> *Guys try and use a little since.  I would turn off my car when I get gas but i want the computer to stay on.  I guess I have to break it into steps.  I want a computer that stays ON when I turn OFF MY CAR to put gas so that I do not have to wait on startup/shutdown times.  better?
> 
> In this case I guess I would just have to hook up a total seperate battery just for the computer, screens, subs, amp, etc.  Does anyone know where to get directions on how to hook up a seperate battery like in the trunk?  How would the battery stay charged?  Thanks for the replies if anyone is computer smart please let me know because I need help with this project.  Thanks again.
> [snapback]2808760[/snapback]​*


don't be a smartass, check my last reply: everything you wanted i stated there. just because the guy who posted after me didn't know what you were saying doesn't mean i don't either :uh: when i said "you need a very good cooling system, cars get hot when they stand for long periods of time" i wasn't referring to the engine cooling system, i was referring to the computer's cooling system (i.e. when you leave the car for long periods, the inside heats up, and computers don't like high temperatures...) but it's my fault for not specifying

you don't want a constant drain on your main battery... just for safety sake you should get a second battery. hooking it up you can do yourself obviously... if your alternator's powerful enough, you'd want an isolator or relay, in your case either would do; if you'd like more info on relays or isolators, let us know, but really that's the least of your worries.


----------



## Hazieview (Oct 20, 2004)

yeah I really wasn't refering to you with that last comment just that other dude. I am thinking about getting just a regular computer for like $600 or so. I found some on sale.

More on the battery. How would I go about hooking the computer and battery up. I know that I need a car battery and that's it. OK so I start with a car battery. Then what? What do I need to keep the battery charged and to where it will run the computer. I know I cant just plug the computer into the battery (haha) so is there like a cord or something I could about that would allow me to hook up a PC to a car battery and what would I need to keep the battery charged? Any help would be grealtly appreciated.


Also basically the only moving piece as someone said earlier would be the hard drive so I would probably have to replace it with a hard drive that could withstand the shock of say when my car hits a bump OR the bump from my speakers. Any suggestions. Thanks again!

(by the way, I too am from TEXAS! Bryan/College Station Texas)


----------



## Stealth (Jun 7, 2003)

you use either a RELAY or an ISOLATOR to keep the battery charged. they both do basically the same thing (keep the battery charged when the engine's running, and keep the second battery from draining the primary (engine) battery and vice-versa)

build your own computer... it's your best bet

as far as power, look into 12v power adaptors and supplies. 

i go to college station occasionally, to visit friends in A&M


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

i'd recomend putting the computer and screens on its own battery, and having 3 batteries, one for the car, one for the computer components, and one for the system, not a good idea to put a computer on a "variable" power source, aka the sub amp drawing variating power, not a good thing for a computer.


----------



## Saggas (Feb 9, 2004)

*thinks back*
ive seen this done before, a VERY long time ago, i would have been 15 at the time.. which would make it the year 1996. Im from australia so the prices might be different.
but a guy had a laptop in his car, it went into a custom case in his glove box, and he pulled it out and sat it on the passenger seat to use it. as has been stated before, was probably a good idea, and it looked good in practise, but i dunno if i could be fucked trying to find the 'b' key in winamp to change a song while doing 100 down the freeway..
but hey thats just me, as far as the custom scene was back in aus, it was totally new.


----------



## The Assassyn (Aug 13, 2002)

Well. a car computer is a good option for alot of people. They make shockless HD cases now to limit damage to sensative things like that. And if you are riding on anything decient you dont want to hit potholes and the like anyway.

I have seen people take old computers apart and intergrate them into their cars. Doesnt seem like a hard thing. But again I suggest you know exactly what you are doing. know what you will need and what you want. I was thinking of doing something liek this for my Rivi there is a program called sound2vision that is TIGHT.

It works a little like Media player but its fully customizable. When you play music you can make pictures and graphic do astounding things. I use it now on my home computer. You can put you logo in it and have it dange to the music or change colors and the like to the sounds. Its mostly used for clubs and the like.


----------



## Stealth (Jun 7, 2003)

well if you're going to be running Winamp, you can get one of those number pad keyboards (imagine a keyboard, but all it has on it is the numberpad, on the right side of a regular keyboard), and then you can program button 1 to jump forward a song, button 2 to jump back, button 3 to stop, button 4 to play, etc.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Stealth_@Mar 6 2005, 12:32 PM
> *well if you're going to be running Winamp, you can get one of those number pad keyboards (imagine a keyboard, but all it has on it is the numberpad, on the right side of a regular keyboard), and then you can program button 1 to jump forward a song, button 2 to jump back, button 3 to stop, button 4 to play, etc.
> [snapback]2815230[/snapback]​*


http://www.newegg.com/app/ViewProductDesc....-155-001&depa=1


----------



## Saggas (Feb 9, 2004)

yah ive heard of those being used before stealth..
here is my only other problem with this idea.. i know that u can get shock resistant hdd's and the like, but how would they handle if the car hopped? id would be the same effect as dropping a laptop i guess..
would they still function? or would the read/write head scratch the shit out of the platters?


----------



## Stealth (Jun 7, 2003)

brian: yup, that's the thing i was talking about. the guys in accounting have those, in addition to their regular keyboards, and they can type so fast you can't even see their fingers moving

saggas: the best bet would be to custom make a "shock absorber"... similar to what this guy did:
http://e46.mit.edu/6.100/

(read up on that, it's pretty interesting how he did it, seems like it's exactly what you want to do)

don't forget to ground the hard drive to the case (if it's wrapped up in foam, you should be sure some part of it is touching the case's ground, use a wire or something). also, remember hard drives need cooling, so...


----------



## Saggas (Feb 9, 2004)

yeah, that doesn't look that difficult to build either.


----------



## Stealth (Jun 7, 2003)

nope. a lot of design and time, but it'd be a lot of fun, i promise you that


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2005)

im putin a puter in my fleetwood, i can't wait


----------



## Saggas (Feb 9, 2004)

nice work, post some pics when its done.
im currently working on getting an aussie drop top, so kinda pointless having a computer in that.


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Saggas_@Mar 8 2005, 06:59 AM
> *nice work, post some pics when its done.
> im currently working on getting an aussie drop top, so kinda pointless having a computer in that.
> [snapback]2822733[/snapback]​*


why?


----------



## drgstrsmb (Jun 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Mar 9 2005, 03:11 AM
> *why?
> [snapback]2827351[/snapback]​*


If you bought a dune buggy, would you put a computer in that?


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drgstrsmb_@Mar 9 2005, 02:35 PM
> *If you bought a dune buggy, would you put a computer in that?
> [snapback]2828701[/snapback]​*


yea, i prolly would, so i didn't have to deal with cd's flying all over the place when i'm out there flying around over the hills, computers make everything easier in the car.


----------



## drgstrsmb (Jun 28, 2004)

Yeah, since it's so hard to put CDs somewhere where they won't go "flying all over the palce." That is, of course, unless your in the habit of changing out discs in mid-air....


----------



## Stealth (Jun 7, 2003)

also if you've got a computer in a dune buggy you'd better be sure you have mad hard drive suspension


----------



## Yeah-Low (Oct 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hazieview_@Mar 3 2005, 11:45 PM
> *I was thinking about getting a laptop and just hooking up several flat screen monitors to it.  The make a device that allows you to hook up to 4 screens to one computer.  Some say the shock effect will mess up your laptop.  Do you think the laptop would even get messed up if it was mounted in the dash?
> 
> I would like a regular computer in my car however I need a computer that runs off of a battery/charger source.  So that when I get out of the car the computer can stay on as long as the battery keeps the computer powered and then when I get back in the car the cigarrett lighter will charge the battery back up.
> ...



Dude Soundblaster has a 5.1 soundcar out now. You can get a TV/AM/FM tuner card for your PC since like 1987, and I would go ahead and get a decent Motherboard like the ASUS A7N8X. It has a Geforce4 on board, and you can share memory up to 128 meg. It is a decent motherboard. I run a AMD Athlon 2600+( I think) and this PC would own if I built it in my car with the wireless internet radio I have in the window. I could go to my hang out spot, and play Runescape in the car. My ISP serves wireless all over my town, and before you ask, he has secured it...
You can't just get a wireless bridge and "war login" You have to know parameters, and the gateway ahs to be opened up tp you in house.

I used to work there too... :uh:
Anyway, just my 2¢ worth. Hope it helps.

Yeah.


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Stealth_@Mar 10 2005, 08:56 PM
> *also if you've got a computer in a dune buggy you'd better be sure you have mad hard drive suspension
> [snapback]2835754[/snapback]​*


no different than having it in a high spl system, something that hits over 145 db's


----------



## Stealth (Jun 7, 2003)

yes, but how many people have hard drives in high SPL systems... none that i know; which is why if people want to put hard drives in their dailys, it's not that big of a deal, but to put hard drives in dune buggys (or SPL competition cars) then it will be a lot harder


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

yea, but who said i was gonna use a regular hdd? read up on what i said earlier, i don't think using a regular hdd, or even a laptop hdd in a car is a good idea period.


----------



## Stealth (Jun 7, 2003)

i wasn't talking to you. i was responding to the comment about using a hard drive in a dune buggy.........


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Stealth_@Mar 11 2005, 12:01 PM
> *i wasn't talking to you.  i was responding to the comment about using a hard drive in a dune buggy.........
> [snapback]2838626[/snapback]​*


i was part of that......


----------



## Stealth (Jun 7, 2003)

well you're just trying to twist my words...

i've made my point


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Stealth_@Mar 13 2005, 12:18 AM
> *well you're just trying to twist my words...
> 
> i've made my point
> [snapback]2844120[/snapback]​*


what point? that a regular hdd would get tore up in a dune buggy? like i said, all i would be using is flash memory, might be more expensive, but don't have to worry about it getting jared and the like.


----------



## Stealth (Jun 7, 2003)

...

i'm not going to restate my point... it's not hard to go back one page and read what i said, at least i don't think it is. i made it clear, and you're just trying to argue it with me.


----------



## drgstrsmb (Jun 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Mar 13 2005, 03:19 AM
> *what point? that a regular hdd would get tore up in a dune buggy?  like i said, all i would be using is flash memory, might be more expensive, but don't have to worry about it getting jared and the like.
> [snapback]2844441[/snapback]​*


wtf is your problem dude? no one would ever put a computer in a car like that. why are you arguing about it? this has become the fucking stupidest thread.


----------



## Stealth (Jun 7, 2003)

yeah i dunno, he's trying to argue computers.... with me. hehe


----------



## drgstrsmb (Jun 28, 2004)

All that guy does it argue.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

My god, someone lock this topic too!


----------



## Stealth (Jun 7, 2003)

aren't you a moderator?


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Stealth_@Mar 13 2005, 06:15 PM
> *aren't you a moderator?
> [snapback]2846074[/snapback]​*


I can't be so lucky... 
Maybe Gary will make me a mod here someday...


----------



## Stealth (Jun 7, 2003)

i've seen you move topics to other forums... haven't i?

you and ibaneder both... ?


----------



## Saggas (Feb 9, 2004)

im just thinking from the heat and security point of view..
kinda no point to having an lcd in your dash if you can't see the thing cos of the sun glare, or it gets stolen first time u park anywhere aside from your drive.


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Saggas_@Mar 14 2005, 11:32 AM
> *im just thinking from the heat and security point of view..
> kinda no point to having an lcd in your dash if you can't see the thing cos of the sun glare, or it gets stolen first time u park anywhere aside from your drive.
> [snapback]2848735[/snapback]​*


thats why you don't drive it to a place like the store, if its a "show" car, it belongs either on the "stage" in the garage, or you in it taking it out for a ride around town to get all the fluids running around, keeping it in "shape".


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Stealth_@Mar 14 2005, 01:04 AM
> *i've seen you move topics to other forums... haven't i?
> 
> you and ibaneder both... ?
> [snapback]2847360[/snapback]​*


i'll have to say no on this one....he's not a mod. :uh: all you gotta do is click his name and see for yourself :cheesy:


----------



## johnksss (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Mar 3 2005, 02:31 AM
> *which is why i'm not doing that, unless its a laptop.
> [snapback]2802157[/snapback]​*



ya'll late...lol i've been riding with a computer in the car since 2000

lap's are str8 for ps2's/music video's/dvd's/usb or built in tv tuners/dvd burners/internet/ big screen with svideo out/gps/mp3/ mulity media slot for cams/review cams/ all connected to to the amps, beatin' something fierce!!! no engine noise so i can turn it low and still hold a conversation with the person next to me.....lol

roll with the laptop if you can't get that lil mini me box from canada.
check out one of my many cars with laptop computers in them

This car is a hopper and it still preformed those videos without a hitch. If the system locks up or crashes....... just reboot... and as far as for quick restarts...just invoke hibernation... takes the computer like 8 seconds to boot back up. lot faster than a restart.



doing a lexus with one in it now. and the computer is a 2ghz centrnio laptop/256mb video/60 gig hard drive/dvd burner 8x/tv tuner/blue tooth


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

if you want to get technical....lol
i've been riding around with a laptop since 97, right before we bought the 98 dodge conversion van, then i sorta installed it in there as music source, but i have yet to install a computer permanently in a vehicle.


----------



## johnksss (Jun 23, 2004)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Mar 16 2005, 02:33 AM
> *if you want to get technical....lol
> i've been riding around with a laptop since 97, right before we bought the 98 dodge conversion van, then i sorta installed it in there as music source, but i have yet to install a computer permanently in a vehicle.
> [snapback]2857215[/snapback]​*



Exactly my point. :biggrin: 

A van is a van, but this is a car with limited space & a lowrider at that. :biggrin:
Sorry, i didn't count my prior years, because it really wasn't installed in 94... it just sort of sat on the seat....so that doesn't count. 2000 was when i got serious.


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

well, you got me there, with the limited space, but what was the point of a computer back in 94, were there music programs im unaware of? no seriously, because i'm not all that fresh on computer history, but i know it wasn't anything "fast" back in that year, bout all i know.


----------



## Stealth (Jun 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Mar 15 2005, 03:54 PM
> *i'll have to say no on this one....he's not a mod. :uh:  all you gotta do is click his name and see for yourself  :cheesy:
> [snapback]2854800[/snapback]​*


yeah well there have been many times when i've seen him say "This topic belongs in classifieds" and it's in classifieds. or he's said "This topic needs to be closed", and two minutes later the topic's locked.


----------



## johnksss (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Mar 16 2005, 12:32 PM
> *well, you got me there, with the limited space, but what was the point of a computer back in 94, were there music programs im unaware of?  no seriously, because i'm not all that fresh on computer history, but i know it wasn't anything "fast" back in that year, bout all i know.
> [snapback]2859069[/snapback]​*



Your right. Back then, a toshiba 133 mhz was the bomb!.... :biggrin: :biggrin: and they still had windows media player. And i have been into computers and audio since before then...  So, that's why I did it. Was trying to be different.

Remember the tape conversion kit for cd, well that's what was used to get the audio/video to the car...lol


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by johnksss_@Mar 16 2005, 04:38 PM
> *Your right. Back then, a toshiba 133 mhz was the bomb!.... :biggrin:  :biggrin: and they still had windows media player.  And i have been into computers and audio since before then...   So, that's why I did it. Was trying to be different.
> 
> Remember the tape conversion kit for cd, well that's what was used to get the audio/video to the car...lol
> [snapback]2859819[/snapback]​*


i still use a tape adapter today, for using my portable mini disc player, and portable mp3 player in the truck.
i didn't know windows media player was that old though, you learn something new every day. btw, i got a 233 mhz ibm from 96, i know the feeling of a slow computer.


----------



## Saggas (Feb 9, 2004)

lol at using the tap adapter for your laptop! thats some classy shit man, hey you got any pics of your installs?


----------



## johnksss (Jun 23, 2004)

Shoot, you we're doing better than me!!! 233mhz!!! :angry: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
You know they have an fm modual adapter now. It allows you to play your stuff through the 88.1/88.3/88.5/88.7/88.9/ channels on your fm radio. Pretty cool, if you aren't running amps and power inverters for the laptop or mini devices, from a cig-lighter.


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by johnksss_@Mar 18 2005, 09:51 AM
> *Shoot, you we're doing better than me!!! 233mhz!!!  :angry:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> You know they have an fm modual adapter now. It allows you to play your stuff through the 88.1/88.3/88.5/88.7/88.9/ channels on your fm radio.  Pretty cool, if you aren't running amps and power inverters for the laptop or mini devices, from a cig-lighter.
> [snapback]2868229[/snapback]​*


why would running something from the cig-lighter effect it?


----------



## Stealth (Jun 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Mar 17 2005, 03:07 AM
> *i still use a tape adapter today, for using my portable mini disc player, and portable mp3 player in the truck.
> i didn't know windows media player was that old though, you learn something new every day.  btw, i got a 233 mhz ibm from 96, i know the feeling of a slow computer.
> [snapback]2862279[/snapback]​*


windows media player's been around since windows 95 at least. i think 3.1 had it too


----------



## johnksss (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Mar 18 2005, 12:37 PM
> *why would running something from the cig-lighter effect it?
> [snapback]2869436[/snapback]​*


Well.... with adding amplifiers the signal to noise level raises. and the more things plugged in to the car using the acc, tends to generate engine noise... from what i can tell and from past experiences. just put the inverter in. (wired from main battery) and it's working like a champ.


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by johnksss_@Mar 18 2005, 08:59 PM
> *Well.... with adding amplifiers the signal to noise level raises. and the more things plugged in to the car using the acc, tends to generate engine noise... from what i can tell and from past experiences.  just put the inverter in. (wired from main battery) and it's working like a champ.
> [snapback]2871154[/snapback]​*


oh ic, nvm, i was thinking that you had to plug it into the cig lighter for power and all....what was i thinking, but normally, if you have good enough grounds, engine noise should be minimal, and if your using good enough quality audio signal cables.


----------



## Fire (Mar 27, 2005)

How About This.

http://www.apple.com/macmini/


It's small, and it doesn't run that Windows POS. I've seen a few installs with these.


----------



## johnksss (Jun 23, 2004)

That was my line of thinking as well.... Come to find out later, I had an amp with a bad rca ground in it.



> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Mar 19 2005, 03:14 AM
> *oh ic, nvm, i was thinking that you had to plug it into the cig lighter for power and all....what was i thinking, but normally, if you have good enough grounds, engine noise should be minimal, and if your using good enough quality audio signal cables.
> [snapback]2872081[/snapback]​*


----------



## johnksss (Jun 23, 2004)

Yeah, that it tight!.... Too bad i'm not a mac user. but pc has one just as small. i'm still partial to the laptop with the pc remote to control everything.



> _Originally posted by Fire_@Apr 17 2005, 11:57 AM
> *How About This.
> 
> http://www.apple.com/macmini/
> ...


----------



## Master_Shake (Sep 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Mar 2 2005, 09:04 PM
> *Why would you bother to warranty a 40 dollar video card in the first place?
> Order it, it works, good, if it doesn't, big deal, its 40 whole dollars...
> If 40 dollars will break you, you have no business owning a computer,
> ...



My video card was over $300, I wouldnt bitch about 40


----------



## johnksss (Jun 23, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
You wrong! :biggrin: leave that mans 40 doller video card alone... :biggrin: 


> _Originally posted by Master_Shake_@Apr 17 2005, 12:05 PM
> *My video card was over $300, I wouldnt bitch about 40
> [snapback]3011899[/snapback]​*


----------



## Master_Shake (Sep 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Stealth_@Feb 28 2005, 08:22 AM
> *you could very easily use a desktop computer...  although if you were to do that, i'd use a clean install, that way you're less likely to get errors later on down the line.
> 
> also, for TV-outs, one method would be to buy a $40.00 radeon 9200, and there you have TV-outs
> [snapback]2787419[/snapback]​*



s-video tv outs, which no cheap shit has s vide0 inputs. Also the quality is pretty shitty on the 9200, I would run the 9800 pro personally and not too much more.


----------



## Master_Shake (Sep 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by johnksss_@Apr 17 2005, 01:07 PM
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> You wrong!  :biggrin:  leave that mans 40 doller video card alone... :biggrin:
> [snapback]3011905[/snapback]​*



Yea but im sure mine is much better quality LoL. If its just to provide the basics, a $40 card works fine. To keep up with a nice system, it needs some balls


----------



## johnksss (Jun 23, 2004)

Your right about that! :biggrin: but he is cool with the 40 dollar version...LOL
mine is a 256 meg radeon card on a laptop with s-video out as well... when running systems in the car, you need at least a card that's going to do primary and secondary video. or it's pretty much useless, not to mention you need the software to go with it.



> _Originally posted by Master_Shake_@Apr 17 2005, 12:10 PM
> *Yea but im sure mine is much better quality LoL. If its just to provide the basics, a $40 card works fine. To keep up with a nice system, it needs some balls
> [snapback]3011914[/snapback]​*


----------



## johnksss (Jun 23, 2004)

the thing about using a desktop computer is it uses a minimum of 300 plus watts to run... not counting your monitor or monitors (i have 6 total running- including the lap & ps2 ) that's a lot of juice. and those inverters ain't no joke on draining a battery. i have 2 batteries, a cap and a battery isolator. and i still have to recharge the second battery at the end of the night.



> _Originally posted by Master_Shake_@Apr 17 2005, 12:09 PM
> *s-video tv outs, which no cheap shit has s vide0 inputs. Also the quality is pretty shitty on the 9200, I would run the 9800 pro personally and not too much more.
> [snapback]3011912[/snapback]​*


----------



## johnksss (Jun 23, 2004)

Here goes some pic's of how the setup is. not complete, but will be soon.


----------



## johnksss (Jun 23, 2004)




----------



## johnksss (Jun 23, 2004)




----------



## johnksss (Jun 23, 2004)




----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

that computer stand doesnt look very driver friendly.


----------



## johnksss (Jun 23, 2004)

yea, looks that way, but not the case.
can shift and use the car radio. the laptop closes and the stand has a hollow inside and can be taken out if need be.
driver sits fine and so does passenger.



> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Apr 18 2005, 06:16 PM
> *that computer stand doesnt look very driver friendly.
> [snapback]3017869[/snapback]​*


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by johnksss_@Apr 18 2005, 08:58 PM
> *yea, looks that way, but not the case.
> can shift and use the car radio. the laptop closes and the stand has a hollow inside and can be taken out if need be.
> driver sits fine and so does passenger.
> [snapback]3018441[/snapback]​*


i mean the fact that you can't see what gear its shifting into, i could care less about how the passenger feels, or getting to the radio, just the basics man.


----------



## johnksss (Jun 23, 2004)

lol i see your point
the lappy sit's about 2 inches above the shifter and my shift light (p-r-n-d-2-1) in
my instrument panel. i did it this way because i wanted it dead center and not on the passenger side of the car.
they do sell laptop stands that would fit what your looking for. it's a metal stand that's movable.



> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Apr 19 2005, 02:01 AM
> *i mean the fact that you can't see what gear its shifting into, i could care less about how the passenger feels, or getting to the radio, just the basics man.
> [snapback]3019678[/snapback]​*


----------



## Saggas (Feb 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Stealth_@Mar 18 2005, 06:38 PM
> *windows media player's been around since windows 95 at least.  i think 3.1 had it too
> [snapback]2870667[/snapback]​*


not to get technical, win 3.1 didn't come standard with media player, but 3.11 did.


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Saggas_@Apr 20 2005, 09:29 AM
> *not to get technical, win 3.1 didn't come standard with media player, but 3.11 did.
> 
> [snapback]3025381[/snapback]​*


but it was still an option with 3.1, man how far we've come since windows manager...


----------



## johnksss (Jun 23, 2004)

http://themobilevideostore.com/product_inf...cc74233870379d2


----------

